# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Rap song?

## Levrone24

if anyone here has seen the first ronnie coleman video from the late 90's can you tell me what the song is at the start of the video?

----------


## wannabmassive

is that RONNIE COLEMAN THE UNBELIVABLE?

if yes i dont know but its some bad ass old skool shit sorry i dont have a clue.

----------


## Levrone24

no it is the first one with him and vicky gates in it when they were togeather

----------

